# EM64T XEON

## unsolo2

Hi everyone tomorrow my EM64T xeon should start up for the first time.

On this matter i would like to start this forum for the EM64T.

If people have any experience on this matter please reply.

My system is currently as follows

1x intel xeon nocona 3.0GHZ (EM64t) 800FSB 1MB cache (getting nr two in two weeks)

1x iwill DN800 (intel 7525 chipset)

2xCRUCIAL 256 REG/DDR 3200

1xChiftech 460W Xeon PSU extra 20 pin to std atx.

1x160GB samsung spinpoint 8MB sata 150 HDD

peliminary pictures 

http://bilder.sysrq.no/view_album.php?set_albumName=album10

----------

## dfy

Looks quite interesting. Unfortunately I don't have any experiences with AMD64/EMT64... are they compatible? Can you use amd64-pc-linux-gnu as host and target for GCC?

----------

## unsolo2

I booted the amd64 live cd but i had to bootstrap from scratch.

however the next livecd should support this

----------

## unsolo2

So i came back after fixing a major error in the ami bios 

be advised do not touch logging stuff  in AMI bios 

it will for now in nocona  whipe your system 

it deletes parts in your bios..

However after this error and some exams i got the time to i try the 2004.3 livecd wich has the e1000 and tigon3 networks installed and it worked like a charm

Also heres some nice settings for em64t/nocona make conf

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=nocona -mtune=nocona -pipe -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse,387"

im in #gentoo-amd64 and #gentoo and #gentoo-em64t on freenode if someone wants to discuss anything

----------

## hollerith

I'm due a new machine.  (I'd love dual G5's - I've been obsessed with a dual setup since I read this).  As it'll probably be another five years before I can spend again,  I'm thinking 64bit technology for future proofing.    

So I've been hunting around for AMD's, hoping I'd see some dual board setup.  Now Dell are selling Dual Xeon PowerEdge SC1420s for around £800 (with only 80M SATA?) :-/  Even so and though there's dual core Opterons coming out in June here, I'm tempted.  My impression is AMD is better supported on Gentoo - thusfar?

The thing is of course I'd have to get some graphics, sound, monitor, hdd, DVD burner etc.  I've no idea what's available for gentoo (AMD stage?)  currently.  Links to 'typical' setups/hardware appreciated.

And I'd love to help gentoo, be an em64t guinea-pig for the cause, except I'm not that technically proficient - definitely no Bill Joy - only an applications programmer after all.  I'd be asking more questions than I'd answer (and I'm only breaking even as it stands!).  

Do I stand a cat in hell's chance?  Somebody said it went like a dream.  Is that cause you knew all the right cards/drivers etc?  What are the broad issues?  (I'm not being defeatist but if I spend $2000 on some kit and spend two weeks under the hood and don't have something to show for it my 'already and IT widow' and daughter/IT orphan will kill me).    

Any help or encouragement appreciated.

----------

## lbrtuk

You would get a lot more useful information if you asked these questions in the amd64 forum (down at the bottom).

----------

## hollerith

I was specifically after people's experience with the Intel hardware but I'll take your advice thanks.

----------

